# Help name my new addition



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my new boy, he'll be coming home in two weeks and I need a name for him. I know the pics are terrible but I couldn't get him to look at me for anything. He has blue eyes though.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Fluffslug.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL you ash!

ptolemy
or you can have my first siamese' name: coda
or my VERY first one's: koko
or my sister's first one: cha cha


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Fluffslug is a perfectly acceptable cat name. What would you even nickname a cat named ptolomy? Lomy? eeeeeh.

Tacocat is also a good name. It's a palindrome, so it's the same backwards and forwards!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ozzie

Charlie


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

welcome to the world of blue eyed lynx pointed "monsters" give him a short name that will be easy to yell... they are known to be to smart for they're own good...


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

tghsmith said:


> welcome to the world of blue eyed lynx pointed "monsters" give him a short name that will be easy to yell... they are known to be to smart for they're own good...


I agree! You need a short, easy to shout name.

My favourite for a boy are Rory and Rafferty.

I also like Toby, Charlie and Humphrey.

As you can see I like names that end in the 'ee' sound (My own are called Evie, Mitzi and Tammy.)


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

he'll most likely think his name is "no stop that"


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Bill seems like a suitable name.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

The lady that has him now is calling him Lamb Chop, which is pretty cute, and I was considering Kirby, but I'm not sold on it. Right now we refer to him as Baby Boy and Poofer.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Dusty.


----------



## Alzenia (May 18, 2012)

Tyrion
*Artemis*


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I like Ash. I can think of a whole slew of names if he were a girl. Once I get a feel for his personality it will be easier too. I also like Twister and Kirby is still in the running.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Jacq said:


> Fluffslug is a perfectly acceptable cat name. What would you even nickname a cat named ptolomy? Lomy? eeeeeh.
> 
> Tacocat is also a good name. It's a palindrome, so it's the same backwards and forwards!


no, i think if a cat ever becomes "loamy" it's time to put them down. or foamy.

it's only three syllables. i dare you to say, "fluffslug," ten times really fast. without spitting.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Lugh (for the Celtic sun god in his most virile form) and pronouced "Lew". He is a beautiful blue; is he also a Lynx?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess he would be a lynx point, he has striping but it is faint. Any idea if he will darken? Lighten? Mom is a grey tabby and siblings are three tabby and whites and one dark very grey tabby. He is the mystery baby.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Hard to say, really. I had an accidental litter from my Maine **** queen by the new seal point Siamese may years back. I got one totally black cat, one blue tabby, one black tabby and one brown tabby. I definitely knew the father, he was the only un-neutered male in the house and she opened a locked door to let him in...

Pointed cats are sensitive to temperature extremes. He may be darker in colder weather and almost ivory in hoter weather. My Siamese would get the most beautiful shade of ivory during the summer heat and his seal points would fade almost to tan.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I've decided on Ash for the baby boy, which wasn't a real suggestion but still came from this thread . I'm so freakin excited, I'm picking him up Saturday. I thought I was going to have to wait until Monday, so that's a nice surprise. Another super awesome surprise is that the lady that has him took him to the vet today and he got a clean bill of health, vaccinated and wormed. I have pictures of him with mom and siblings that I'm desperately trying to get off my phone. He looks like he'll be a big boy, he's the biggest of his sibs and looks big next to mom too.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

most of these little pointed cats will darken as they mature, my first lynxer was almost pure white as a kitten, his blue eyes in the pile of tabby kittens in the shelter saved him.. holding him in the light just right allowed the faint stripes to show..he had impressive stripes as an adult.. yeti was very light and has darkened to a great pattern.. good luck with your little blue eyed monster...


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I put these in another thread, but this is him yesterday.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like Kirby. Not something I would have thought of. I also like Charlie or Chester.


----------

